# Ceramic disk cave



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I have the disks but I need ideas on how to glue them together after I build the cave in the shape I want it. I would glue them as I build it but I doubt I would ever get them back into the shape I wanted. 

I plant to build the cave, then I want to either pour or smear some kind of adhesive over them so the outside ones will stay in place while I can remove the inside ones. Ultimately making molds to make them out of ceramic. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I think alot of LFS (at least the ones here do) have a special glue for live rock that you can apply underwater. It might work if you try building the shape you want, then making outlines on the disks, and assembling them again in that order based on the outlines.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense.  I am really tired.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Above was mentioning a 2 part epoxy. You can several several dollars by purchasing 2 parts from HDepot. About $4-6 a stick. You tear the amount wanted and knead it until it turns a certain color, at this point you have about 5 minutes to set it in place. Buy the ones listed as being non toxic. Usually a green outer with white inner core.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

caferacermike said:


> Above was mentioning a 2 part epoxy. You can several several dollars by purchasing 2 parts from HDepot. About $4-6 a stick. You tear the amount wanted and knead it until it turns a certain color, at this point you have about 5 minutes to set it in place. Buy the ones listed as being non toxic. Usually a green outer with white inner core.


What I was talking about is about $8-10 (For both parts).


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I was afraid that there was little chance of making it all in one swoop. I really want to stack the disks in the shape I want and glue them all at once so it not only goes faster but should be much cleaner looking. I saw the same stuff on TV for like $20 for 6 sticks. I think it is green and white so shoud be safe but will research it to make sure. 

Oh well, guess I will have to do it the hard way. Thanks guys. :?


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

theres a 2 part epoxy you can get in most pet shops. i think its called "holdfast epoxy" in a local stor near me it costs roughly 10 bux for a 6 inch tube of it. you just yank a bit off knead it until its white and apply it where you want it. it takes a while to cure underwater to i'd suggest putting it togethor outside of your tank, let it cure, then put it in.


----------



## CuteRacc (Jan 30, 2008)

fish_4_all said:


> I was afraid that there was little chance of making it all in one swoop. I really want to stack the disks in the shape I want and glue them all at once so it not only goes faster but should be much cleaner looking. I saw the same stuff on TV for like $20 for 6 sticks. I think it is green and white so shoud be safe but will research it to make sure.
> 
> Oh well, guess I will have to do it the hard way. Thanks guys. :?



https://mightyputty.com/spark/index.php?ai=8

Mighty Putty. Endorsed by good ol' Billy Mays, I say No, but only because it's Billy Mays. P: I don't think it would be aquarium safe, but you never know. Try calling them and asking?


----------

